# TheCubicle is Suing Rubik's.



## teboecubes (Feb 7, 2018)

https://thecubicle.us/Info/ECF1_Complaint.pdf


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 7, 2018)

Wow, I'm impressed!

The honest truth is that someone should have challenged Rubik's on their improper use of trademark and copyright law years ago, but it was just too hard and expensive for someone to try. This takes guts; I hope it works, and that they can really change the unreasonable behavior of Rubik's once and for all.


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Feb 7, 2018)

Well that's an interesting development, I hope it goes well.


----------



## teboecubes (Feb 7, 2018)

Section 8:

“...twist puzzle cube...”

Lol, how cubing is referenced in legal settings

Also how “speedcubing” had quotation marks


----------



## pglewis (Feb 8, 2018)

I have to include Professor Rubik in my list of heroes for inventing something so fascinating, engaging, and novel that practically everyone had to get one. It was also so challenging that 99% of them were perma-scrambled after the first few turns. Somewhere around '82 I bought a booklet and learned LBL with some species of multi-look LL. I'm not sure if it was OLL/PLL but it definitely wasn't as tedious as beginners' method LL, whatever it was. But I never knew anyone else who could solve, other interests come along, and the fad crashed because the world only needs so many cubes that will never be solved. 

The trend of legal and resource bullying from Rubik's Brands is very disappointing to me. I feel like there is so much opportunity for mutual benefit among those who launched the puzzle into an icon that's still immediately recognized today, the community that rediscovered it and began pushing the limits of the methods, and those who spent time and money designing ever better hardware. It bothers me on a whole different level that the actions of the rightsholders may have tarnished Professor Rubik's name within a community that literally exists due to a passion for his invention; that makes me sad. 

That lament aside, if you have an unreasonable bully that repeatedly attacks: disarm them. It certainly feels like obvious trademark abuse to me, with zero law experience. I'm hoping the courts see it that way as well, good luck and good on ya.


----------



## Reed Merrill (Feb 8, 2018)

It is interesting to note that for the time being Rubik's Brand has withdrawn their lawsuit in response to The Cubicle's counter-suit. Rubik's could easily file their lawsuit again, but this development still seems hopeful to me. This is something that seems to be getting overlooked in the responses to the video that The Cubicle just made.


----------



## Fábio De'Rose (Feb 8, 2018)

_Top 10 Anime Plot Twists_


----------



## I_<3_SCS (Feb 8, 2018)

Sounds expensive.


----------



## Competition Cuber (Feb 8, 2018)

https://thecubicle.us/cubicle-enterprises-rubiks-brand-limited-a-64.html


----------



## Cubed Cuber (Feb 8, 2018)

I hate Rubik's.
So greedy.
Why not just try harder to make your cubes better?


----------



## Competition Cuber (Feb 8, 2018)

Also, how (or if) will this affect the rubiks-red bull competition?


----------



## Cubed Cuber (Feb 8, 2018)

Competition Cuber said:


> Also, how (or if) will this affect the rubiks-red bull competition?


nothing. It might help them to be more liked because of their cubes and because they're trying harder.


----------



## Underwatercuber (Feb 8, 2018)

Nice touch to have all the non-Rubik’s branded puzzles on the table, representing some of the more popular 3x3


Competition Cuber said:


> Also, how (or if) will this affect the rubiks-red bull competition?


lawsuits can take a while so it probably won’t change anything


----------



## Chree (Feb 8, 2018)

*begins slow clap*


----------



## pglewis (Feb 8, 2018)

I_<3_SCS said:


> Sounds expensive.



That it does.


----------



## cuber314159 (Aug 28, 2018)

I just noticed that it says on their gofundme page that the campaign is complete and no longer active, does anyone have any more information? https://www.gofundme.com/thecubicleus-legal-fund


----------



## Competition Cuber (Aug 28, 2018)

cuber314159 said:


> I just noticed that it says on their gofundme page that the campaign is complete and no longer active, does anyone have any more information? https://www.gofundme.com/thecubicleus-legal-fund


Huh. Maybe the campaign expired?


----------



## Underwatercuber (Sep 30, 2018)

they managed to talk it out with Rubik’s and cancel the lawsuits. They haven’t stayed where the gofundme money is going yet


----------



## Tabe (Sep 30, 2018)

Underwatercuber said:


> they managed to talk it out with Rubik’s and cancel the lawsuits. They haven’t stayed where the gofundme money is going yet


They undoubtedly had more than $5515 in legal fees prior to the settlement. The money went toward their fees I'm sure.


----------



## AMCuber (Sep 30, 2018)

teboecubes said:


> https://thecubicle.us/Info/ECF1_Complaint.pdf


And then people actually read the whole thing lol


----------

